# General > Business >  Police Scotland welcomes nineteen new recruits to Highland and Islands Division

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Police Scotland welcomes nineteen new recruits to Highland and Islands Division*


As of today, Friday 10 October 2014, nineteen new Police Scotland recruits will be completing their final week of training at the Highland and Islands Division Police Headquarters in Inverness.  The recruits have spent 12 weeks at the Scottish Police College in Tulliallan, undertaking intense training in variety of areas including learning general policing duties, legislation, traffic management and undertaking physical fitness assessment.   [Read Full Article]

----------

